# I give up on women



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I


----------



## singleplayer (Mar 16, 2013)

I never even started on women. Too late now


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Romance is bull****, love is delusional only misery is real.


----------



## Candu (Mar 23, 2013)

I hope to be a bit more positive in the future.


----------



## indigo999 (Jun 7, 2009)

I find hamsters are far more affectionate and make more sense.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

try transexuals who look just like real women


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

33 years of rejection is enough for me... I'm looking into taking up stamp collecting


----------



## N2Trouble (Jan 26, 2013)

I think I'd resort to a blow up doll before resorting to transexuals....... gross!!!!! 

There are a lot of people out there that are in it just for the sex or for anyone that they could take advantage of. They are users and do not care about you personally. These people are usually very hurtful and are best to stay clear of. Good relationships are hard to find! I wouldn't know where to tell you to look for someone for such a relationship. There are many online dating sites out there, but in my opinion; many on them are no more than prostitutes or at very least misleading with ill intent. 

I gave up on women long ago, and NO, I am not going to resort to men or transformers! That is why I do my best to get my mind on other subjects.


----------



## rg8813 (Nov 27, 2012)

Never. I love women.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> try transexuals who look just like real women


:lol my first big laugh back here.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

This is the kind of thing that's really out of your hands. The thing to do (IMO) is just not dwell on it and live your life doing whatever you feel like doing.


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

Good for you.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I want to, I REALLY REALLY want to. And I hope nobody confuses it for hating women, being a misogynist. I am simply not good enough for them and so just want to give up on ever being with one, plain and simple. Just be aloof and neutral to them. Hatred towards them wouldn't do me a bit of good anyhow.


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

Well judging from our X-Y chromosomes, we most guys are half-female cry babies anyhow.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I'd like to hear from some women to know how they feel about me not bothering them anymore. :b


----------



## Mongoose (Oct 26, 2012)

I gave up on women. I didn't want to, but no woman will ever give me a chance because I've never been in a relationship. I'm going to live the rest of my life lonely and jealous of other guys.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow, some of you guys sound like a bunch of quitters. It's not even about women anymore. This is applies to everything in life. If you're just going to lay down and quit when things get tough then you'll never accomplish anything. 

You guys need to go home and watch "300" again. We men, even when faced with impossible odds, stand and fight. That's what it means to be a man.

So pick up your balls an go out there and tap some ***!


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

AngelClare said:


> Wow, some of you guys sound like a bunch of quitters. It's not even about women anymore. This is applies to everything in life. If you're just going to lay down and quit when things get tough then you'll never accomplish anything.
> 
> You guys need to go home and watch "300" again. We men, even when faced with impossible odds, stand and fight. That's what it means to be a man.
> 
> So pick up your balls an go out there and tap some ***!


Umm all the idiots in 300 died supposedly being brave against middle eastern ninja hoards. Lena's pokies were awesome though -- I would just fast foward to that part, pause, then misshun accomplishified.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

cavemanslaststand said:


> Umm all the idiots in 300 died supposedly being brave against middle eastern ninja hoards. Lena's pokies were awesome though -- I would just fast foward to that part, pause, then misshun accomplishified.


Yeah, she was real treat. But don't remind them of that scene. They will just fap and lose all their motivation.

If the whole dying thing is a problem maybe they should watch Braveheart...Oh Wait

Anyway, everyone dies in the end.


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Mongoose (Oct 26, 2012)

It's not quitting. It's accepting reality.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AngelClare said:


> Wow, some of you guys sound like a bunch of quitters. It's not even about women anymore. This is applies to everything in life. If you're just going to lay down and quit when things get tough then you'll never accomplish anything.
> 
> You guys need to go home and watch "300" again. We men, even when faced with impossible odds, stand and fight. That's what it means to be a man.
> 
> So pick up your balls an go out there and tap some ***!


I guess you have to put up with some of these kind of replies when you post on open internet forums. :roll


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

N2Trouble said:


> *but in my opinion; many on them are no more than prostitutes or at very least misleading with ill intent*.


 Yeah I get paranoid thinking that some chicks on dating sites are escorts It seems fishy imo


----------



## Sonnyboy (Dec 8, 2011)

Yeah me also, I am 36 and don't know anything about woman so I give up. The last few months I have started to feel the best I have probably since I hit puberty. I think its that my sex drive is getting weaker which I think accounts for my improved mood. 

I am starting not to care about being successful anymore also, things are looking up for me. It seems like I can just live my life now and I don't have to live up to expectations as much. I think people look down on me and don't think much of me, but the last little while I don't seem to care as much what other people think.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

cavemanslaststand said:


> Well judging from our X-Y chromosomes, we most guys are half-female cry babies anyhow.


wouldn't that make females half males thus making gender irrelevant if we are all half female and half male?


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i have times were i give up for a while... i always end up finding a girl to crush on and them im right back to trying again... its becoming a cycle really


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

illmatic1 said:


> wouldn't that make females half males thus making gender irrelevant if we are all half female and half male?


Nope.

XX = Fully certified FDA babelicious.

XY = Half-female degenerate cave man sissy boy cry baby. Me want babe.


----------



## Rambler (Nov 3, 2012)

cloister2 said:


> I'd like to hear from some women to know how they feel about me not bothering them anymore. :b


I feel this way about men right now. I find meeting guys, dating etc. a lot of work.

I don't know you personally, so I can't answer how I feel that you've taken yourself out of the relationship game. I would imagine the more important question is how you feel about it.


----------



## Marc999 (Mar 25, 2013)

N2Trouble said:


> I gave up on women long ago, and NO, I am not going to resort to men or transformers! That is why I do my best to get my mind on other subjects.


Haha, yes I'm not going for transformers either. Optimus Prime is cool, but not that sexy.


----------



## Marc999 (Mar 25, 2013)

Although I'd like a relationship again at some point, I need to work on myself and I'm well aware of that.

Having said that, I wouldn't mind getting laid once in awhile. You know, feel like a man again would be a nice self-confidence boost.


----------



## 123destiny (Feb 28, 2013)

Giving up and letting go is a great place to start to meet the woman you really want... not the women you think you want now.

Jon


----------



## Marc999 (Mar 25, 2013)

Indeed Jon. By the way, what's your background/qualifications?
Your website doesn't go into great detail on your training.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

cloister2 said:


> I guess you have to put up with some of these kind of replies when you post on open internet forums. :roll


You want people to agree with your decision to give up? Suicide and quitting are closely linked.

A quitter is by definition someone who gives up when they face adversity. It's nowhere near impossible for you to meet someone.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

theseventhkey said:


> :lol my first big laugh back here.


I wasn't joking though, there are a few who look just like real females like this one


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Well since no one can force sexual relations on anyone at least in this country (which is good) if I'm deprived isn't that someone else's fault? Let's face it, no one really knows what women want. At least with getting a job or completing an assignment at school it's very straightforward and obvious what is expected of you.



Marc999 said:


> Having said that, I wouldn't mind getting laid once in awhile... would be a nice self-confidence boost.


Is that really what happens?

Anyways, I really like Jon's response a lot.


----------



## Mongoose (Oct 26, 2012)

AngelClare said:


> You want people to agree with your decision to give up? Suicide and quitting are closely linked.
> 
> A quitter is by definition someone who gives up when they face adversity. It's nowhere near impossible for you to meet someone.


I'd say it's closer to impossible than possible for a virgin my age.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> I wasn't joking though, there are a few who look just like real females like this one


nah bro... i can see it in her face and her shoulders... but that might just be because im looking for it


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Man this thread is depressing as hell. I hope I don't have to go through years of failing with women to the point where I just give up trying. Lol'd at the transsexual suggestion tho

^^ Her? hands and adams apple is also a dead giveaway


----------



## Reprise (Nov 4, 2012)

to start a thread like this only makes me wonder what makes you give up?
in fact there has to be a reason why you even suggested you give up, do tell your story of dear rejection..comon!

but one thing i know is that were all here on planet earth playing a game so get with it, play it or spend the rest of your life thinking "what could have been" if you don't make the effort, you might as well masturbate or go kill yourself? surely isn't the purpose of life itself is to reproduce to pass on our genes? ..i meant thats the end goal for most guys (including myself) is to get laid.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Don't give up on Women.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Reprise said:


> to start a thread like this only makes me wonder what makes you give up?
> in fact there has to be a reason why you even suggested you give up, do tell your story of dear rejection..comon!


Why would you want to hear that? I cannot get anywhere with a woman at all.



> you might as well masturbate or go kill yourself?


Not to be smart but.......................................................................................... never mind.



> ..i meant thats the end goal for most guys (including myself) is to get laid.


And good luck to you. I hope you have more success than me. i was culled out of the gene pool in high school when girls threw up in their mouths when they saw me and told me about it.


----------



## totalloner (Jan 29, 2013)

I give up on trying to be a friend to women at work,
they have an unwritten code of passing secrets about guys onto the sisterhood.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AngelClare said:


> You want people to agree with your decision to give up? Suicide and quitting are closely linked.


I'm getting sick of being the pursuer every time. I want someone to show interest in me for once. Because I don't foresee this happening, I give up on women. At least that gives me more time for reading and more constructive and fulfilling things than getting shot down.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The most pointless thing for any man to do is to pursue women who are not interested in him particularly Western women. As it is completely futile and a huge waste of time and emotion.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

My grandfather,was over 70 when his wife died and he found new love.


----------



## totalloner (Jan 29, 2013)

Life attracts life and misery attracts death.

I've done best in the past when I was living my life to the full. Fortunately I'm interested in feminine things eg. yoga, meditation,writing. I met women through my interests. But when I was enthusiastic about life, I did best. You can't expect a woman to be attracted to melancholia and complaining.(which in fact I'm very good at too.  )


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

totalloner said:


> Life attracts life and misery attracts death.
> 
> I've done best in the past when I was living my life to the full. Fortunately I'm interested in feminine things eg. yoga, meditation,writing. I met women through my interests. But when I was enthusiastic about life, I did best. You can't expect a woman to be attracted to melancholia and complaining.(which in fact I'm very good at too.  )


I only complain like this online. I might take up painting out of personal interest.


----------



## Reprise (Nov 4, 2012)

cloister2 said:


> I'm getting sick of being the pursuer every time. I want someone to show interest in me for once. Because I don't foresee this happening, I give up on women. At least that gives me more time for reading and more constructive and fulfilling things than getting shot down.


This is what it takes to be a MAN, its the ultimate goal, to be the pursured, in another words, you lead, you take the helm! you ride as captain of your own ship, until you find your own path that you lead, that reaches you to your ultimate goal of satisfaction of your own destiny....then they will follow they will admire you, they will recognise you. ever noticed when your dancing with a girl whether it be tango? the guy always leads the dance?

I personally haven't reached this goal yet, but girls are always the one that brings culture to a guy, they bring stress relief...after all im a hard working guy doing my business.. it takes 2 X from different worlds to make a difference :yes


----------



## Zulnex (Mar 30, 2013)

Well, many times I have thought it would be best to give up on women. However, I am not giving up yet. I will work on my social anxiety issues and take my time in finding that special person.


----------



## Mister Spirit (Mar 28, 2013)

cloister2 said:


> I'm getting sick of being the pursuer every time. I want someone to show interest in me for once. Because I don't foresee this happening, I give up on women. At least that gives me more time for reading and more constructive and fulfilling things than getting shot down.


Yeah. I understand this.

We're living in 2013 and this double standard still exists. I'm a bigger supporter of mutual settings/meetings rather than a dude pursuing the girl. It just looks so forced. Fortunately for me, I've never asked a girl out in my life, thus I never got rejected by a girl. I never had to. Girls asked me out during my high school days and honestly? Sometimes it got annoying. I guess I just have way too much pride. Now that I don't even care about women, the burden is gone. There's no point in me being involved with a girl. I've lost my virginity a long time ago, I don't want a relationship and I don't want to get married. Yay.


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

Why are so many guys convinced they need a woman in their life anyway?


----------



## Mister Spirit (Mar 28, 2013)

9mm said:


> Why are so many guys convinced they need a woman in their life anyway?


Because it's everywhere. Media forces that notion. Peers force that notion. Society forces that notion. They have made it seem like getting a woman is the solution to all problems.


----------



## N2Trouble (Jan 26, 2013)

9mm said:


> Why are so many guys convinced they need a woman in their life anyway?


I would say I'd rather have a woman than a man any day.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

9mm said:


> Why are so many guys convinced they need a woman in their life anyway?


From an evolutionary perspective, guys who don't think they need a woman in their life probably aren't lasting very long..


----------



## FitchForce (Jan 3, 2011)

If you're only in your 30's it's way too early to give up.


hypothetically lets say you get married at 40 and you live to be 80. That's 40 years together. stay strong people.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I think we should just do whatever we want. Ever since I gave up I have been happier so I continue to give up on that.


----------



## Reprise (Nov 4, 2012)

well theres always beer....


----------



## michijo (Nov 12, 2011)

What is a woman? Does she comfort? Is she a soft being loving us through the seasons? Does she sit before the hearthfire, filled with radiance? Is she elegant and tall, a figure from eastern European fairytale? Where is this supposed woman? I am strongly desirous. Until then, I drink up the wine.


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

i stopped dating 7 yrs ago and i'm happier without women in my life other than as friends


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JakeBoston1000 said:


> i stopped dating 7 yrs ago and i'm happier without women in my life other than as friends


This is decision I have arrived at after 30+ years of being glanced at by them like I'm something they scraped off the bottom of their shoe.


----------



## oubliette (Apr 10, 2013)

Whatever you do, don't be that guy.


----------

